# Hear audio but don't see any video



## Maximus12` (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a Yamaha RX v765 receiver. I just bought a new television last week. So I am trying to connect the television to the receiver, as well my Fios box, and my xbox to it as well. Well obviously I am using HDMI cables but for some odd reason I can hear audio but I can't see anything . I know I connected it right I have the TV HDMI port from the television to the HDMI out on my receiver. I went to see the receiver setting for the HDMI and the control option is turned on. So I am really have no idea what to do, or even how to fix this situation.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to question you but are you certain you have all the settings correct? There may be a "handshake" issue going on or somthing goofy like that. I guess if it were me i'd reset everything and disconnect and also check my connections.:dontknow: Thats all i can think of.


----------



## Maximus12` (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm positive that the connection is right. I have a friend who came to check it out because he connects them all the times at work. He works at Best Buy. He couldn't figure it out either. I looked at the "handshake", so is it possible if I get an HDMI switch, would it solve my problem?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if you run your device directly to the display bypassing the receiver does it work then?


----------



## Maximus12` (Oct 15, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> if you run your device directly to the display bypassing the receiver does it work then?


Yes it does.


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

I have handshake issues from time to time. My setup is completely different, but here is what I've found to work:

Turn TV off and back on with receiver/source on
Turn receiver off and back on with source/tv on

My receiver has an HDMI control feature also. I think its for the Sony Braivia sync stuff, but maybe your reliever has something similar?


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the HDMI Control feature on the Yamaha is just to control other Yamaha components. I think that's what I read on the manual. I have the same receiver but I only have one blu ray player connected to it, but I also had some troubles until I enabled the standby pass through feature on it.


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

Turn the CEC feature off in your TV setting.
That did it for me last year.
Each manufacturer has its own name for the CEC 

Panasonic call it: EZ Sync
Samsung call it: Bravia Sync
---etc


----------

